# Replacement Windows-Storm Windows



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

can you post a photo of the windows from the exterior view?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I had the same thing on my windows, but my storm windows were not attached to the trim, they were attached to the outer edge of the window. I had my replacements with Argon and Low E so the need for extra insulation with a storm window wasn't needed. The only down side to keeping the storms is that it would be difficult to do any work from the outside. You might be able to take them off and put them back on. A picture would help.


----------



## GMW (Jun 15, 2005)

It is pefectly fine to leave them on, however some vinyl replacement windows have a screen channel that sticks out to far and the storm will interfere and not let the window seat properly. If you do take the storms off, it might not look great if the windows were wrapped with aluminum with the storms in place. You will have bare wood and a rough aluminum edge. Fixing the aluminum wrap is hard for the homeowner, needs special tools and skills. Each application is different, they are easy to do if you know what you are geting into. Good luck. Please post back, Most people never post again to let us know how it came out.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

I had the same situation on my house. The storms were attached to the outer window stops.If you buy quality windows you will not need the storms any longer.I could'nt wait to take mine off,what an improvement in looks.All you need is to trim the stops were the storm was attached.Talk to a siding contractor.This is small busy work for them and it should'nt cost much at all for them to trim the stops for you,or even retrim the entire window.


----------



## simon (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the exterior of the windows.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If the storms are in good shape, leave them. When you install the new windows, remove the screens.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Rahim said:


> I work for a nationwide company that installs energy efficient windows for a low price. If you want good quality windows at a low price go to the bottom link. This special link will enable you to get a free estimate. That way you can compare prices with different competitors and find whats best for you.
> 
> Spam


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

You would never want to leave your storms on over a vinyl window for several reasons. First of all they look horrible and are probably so dirty that you cant see through them, in addition they generally are awkward to open and close. More importantly the heat build up that can be created between the storm window and your vinyl window can be hot enough to cause your vinyl window to distort and may even void your warranty. Finally any thermal value provided by the storm does next to nothing to improve the value of your vinyl window. I would remove the storms and have the trim re-wrapped. We charge on average $75 per window to re-wrap it with aluminum. From the pictures that your provided, The siders did a horrible job wrapping the trim as can be seen by the caulking globbed everywhere. A properly wrapped window will be done in such a way that caulking is not needed, and there are no gaps between pieces.


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

PKHI said:


> You would never want to leave your storms on over a vinyl window for several reasons. First of all they look horrible and are probably so dirty that you cant see through them, in addition they generally are awkward to open and close. More importantly the heat build up that can be created between the storm window and your vinyl window can be hot enough to cause your vinyl window to distort and may even void your warranty. Finally any thermal value provided by the storm does next to nothing to improve the value of your vinyl window. I would remove the storms and have the trim re-wrapped. We charge on average $75 per window to re-wrap it with aluminum. From the pictures that your provided, The siders did a horrible job wrapping the trim as can be seen by the caulking globbed everywhere. A properly wrapped window will be done in such a way that caulking is not needed, and there are no gaps between pieces.


Good Post!

To the OP, if you end up installing the windows on your own hire someone for the metal work. The labor rates vary, some people will do it for $25 and some for $100. I would suggest hiring someone that will spend a little time getting you started on your first window. If they are not installed properly you are just wasting you money.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

I Could'nt agree more with the last two posts.Learn to properly install the new windows,attention to detail counts in squaring and shimming the openings and then insulating the space before retrimming the interior.By all means,especially after viewing your pics,get rid of those God awful storms so your nice looking new windows can be seen after you have the exterior trim rewrapped by a competent siding pro. And IMO windows with grills built in lok especially cool. Good luck.


----------



## simon (Oct 8, 2007)

Just an update, I have ordered all new replacement windows from Home Depot, I went with the American Craftsman 9500 series windows with integrated grilles.
The storms are definitely coming off and I am going to look for a siding pro to trim out the windows while I wait for my new windows to arrive.
Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

We replace a lot of American craftsman windows once the spiral balances rust stuck and the windows don't open or don't stay up. Not to mention they are a really ugly looking window


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

In my opinion ,anything from Home Depot is JUNK!.
They charge pretty much the same as anyone else on their supplies,but it is a lower grade.This always goes unnoticed by home owners because they don't know what to look for.They think they are getting a deal,but the quality will come back and bite you in the azz.
I've been in business for 30 years and feel I have a good finger on what quality and what's junk.
Spiral balances have always been a problem with any replacement window.The companies that still use this feature are living in the dark ages.
It seems easy to just stop by your local HD,but I've been called to replace this type of window within 10 years of installation.
Try and find a contractor that will order the windows for you .Tell him you want to install them.Do this before he comes to measure them ,because he may not offer a warranty unless he installs them.It may be a little more money,but it will be worth it.


----------



## Amber (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually I have to disagree with you on the HD thing. I worked for a large window and door manufacturer and I can tell you that the stuff that you buy at HD is the same quality as an independant dealer. They just make the product more option fraindly for the independants. Now working as a contractor I can also say that I do not like the HD's, but I find that the customer that insists on shopping at an HD center is not one that I would want to deal with in the first place.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

Amber

Have you worked at the manufacturer that supplies the vinyl windows for HD.Do you know the different balances that are used in the various replacement windows,and have you ever tried to serviced them?


> Now working as a contractor I can also say that I do not like the HD's


 Now why is that?


----------



## simon (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey PKHI, thanks for letting me know that the windows I just bought for my house are ugly!

Did you think I just blindly drove to Home Depot and bought these windows? I don't think so. I have had two replacement window salesmen in my house within the last month and have also been to two showrooms along with Home Depot, Lowes, and Menards. The 9500 series American Craftsman (formerly Silver Line windows) had a nice outside appearance, had the smoothest up and down slide action and also come with a Lifetime Warranty on the mechanical operation and glass seal. Therefore if this Spiral Balance you speak of rusts stuck I am covered.

For my modest ranch home and for the price these windows are a 500% upgrade from the original windows in my house.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

simon said:


> Hey PKHI, thanks for letting me know that the windows I just bought for my house are ugly!
> 
> Did you think I just blindly drove to Home Depot and bought these windows? I don't think so. I have had two replacement window salesmen in my house within the last month and have also been to two showrooms along with Home Depot, Lowes, and Menards. The 9500 series American Craftsman (formerly Silver Line windows) had a nice outside appearance, had the smoothest up and down slide action and also come with a Lifetime Warranty on the mechanical operation and glass seal. Therefore if this Spiral Balance you speak of rusts stuck I am covered.
> 
> For my modest ranch home and for the price these windows are a 500% upgrade from the original windows in my house.


Your welcome I do what I can. Its not really an issue of price to me, there ARE better windows that fall into that exact same price point or lower. 

What I don't get is the whole mentality homeowners have of "Its ok that I am buying junk because it has a warranty" Who wants to go through the hassle of dealing with the company 5 years down the road when things start to fail. Make sure you also read the fine print to see that the warranty does not cover the labor to install the new hardware or glass. Also who's to say that product will even be around in 5 years. The american craftsman window has already seen numerous drastic design changes within the last 5 years alone. 

People do not understand this, and that is why on several occations while out on estimates I have had to kindly tell some homeowners that we are not the window contractor that they are looking for.


----------



## Amber (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes I did work for Jeld-Wen windows that provides product for not just HD, but also independant dealers such as I am now. I have also serviced the product personally and have purchased it for the last few years after leaving the company. Jeld-Wen builds a good product and they have been building a good product for years before they got into the HD market. They run all of the windows down the same line, the only difference is the fact that they offer HD less options and longer lead times then the dealers. Jeld-Wen is one of the largest window and door manufacturers in the world. They are not in the business to build crap. They are in the business to make money and increase brand name recognition...this is why they took on the HD business in the first place. By the way....don't they sell Maytag in HD? Is that crap also?


----------



## Amber (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh, and why do I not like HD? They employ ignorant salespeople that do not explain or represent the product well. As a service provider for this particular manufacturer I end up on alot of calls for problems produced not by the product itself, but by problems produced due to lack of information, and/or incorrect installations which HD would rather pass along to the manufacturer then deal with themselves since it was their customer in the first place. They waste alot of money for the manufacturers of the products that they sell. On second thought I guess I should sing their praises since they provice a study income.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

They employ ignorant salespeople that do not explain or represent the product well. As a service provider for this particular manufacturer I end up on alot of calls for problems produced not by the product itself, but by problems produced due to lack of information, and/or incorrect installations which HD would rather pass along to the manufacturer then deal with themselves since it was their customer in the first place.

You hit that nail on the head!
This is the reason there are so many unhappy customers there,and makes me want to stay clear of all their products.
I haven't looked closely at their complete list of suppliers,but I don't think I've seen the Jeld-Wen windows on their shelves locally.
They may very well be a good product,but with the HD attachment,they lose their appeal.
Maybe it's all part of the Big Box bashing frenzy,but after their latest news coverage(check link below),I,as a supplier would probably pull my product off their shelves.
http://www.knbc.com/homedepotinvestigation/index.html


----------



## Amber (Apr 20, 2007)

I would almost agree with you, but it's a double edged sword almost. Suppliers do not make any $$$ on HD with the large discounts based on volume (at least from my experience), but the brand name recognition that they get from the box stores is almost a marketing must. I am sure that most suppliers like Jeld-Wen manufacturer alot more then what they offer at HD. Having their name out there has allowed them grow in other areas besides HD. I cannot imagine what they are spending on the back end in warranty costs to people like though. It has to staggering.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Last windows for me*

Last windows I bought were gerkin single hung replacement windows, they sure look good, werent expensive and have held up well. I passed on the local Menards stuff because I have heard of people buying doors and windows there and they fall apart before they get home. I do have one Menards exterior door and the bottom sweep fell off after less than 10 years of LIGHT duty!!Just fell apart. I buy from our old standby lumber yard thats been there for 50 plus years. Like I say,price waas about the same and worlds of quality issues better!!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

FWIW: American Craftsman Windows was bought by Anderson. It is now an Anderson Window Company. They are the "economical" level window for Anderson. Same windows as the Anderson "Silver Line" series.

If you get a brochure from HD American Craftsman Windows, it says it on them (the brochures) now.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

I concur with Atlantic. American Craftsman windows are now owned by Anderson. I have them and I dont find them ugly at all,in fact we get alot of compliments.My oldest ones are six years old and no problems yet. They seem to be a well made window to me,but time will tell.And yeah,the price was right.Is it possible that some folks just have a HO for HD?


----------



## simon (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, my windows have arrived but as I am looking at my old windows, I have a question. The exterior aluminum wrapping extends along the bottom of the window frame all the way to the interior stop. So in this way the old sashes actually seat up against this aluminum. Should I install the new replacements on top of this aluminum or should I remove this and seat them against the wood frame?
Thanks!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Simon said:
"should I remove this and seat them against the wood frame?"

I would leave the aluminum alone if it was in good shape. All the way to the interior stops? Did it wrap around the exterior stops and the parting strip and continue in to the interior stops? An odd setup. 
Are you sure the aluminum you're seeing isn't an insert between the stops? If it is, remove it.
Ron


----------



## simon (Oct 8, 2007)

The aluminum went underneath the exterior stop. There was no actual parting strip as the sashes moved in an aluminum track. I left the aluminum as it was in good shape. So far so good I got three windows in today.


----------

